# Canción de cumpleaños /Chanson d'anniversaire (dans les 2 langues)



## Lore82

Hola, alguien podria ayudarme con la cancion de feliz cumpleaños en frances? busque por la web pero no encuentro la letra. 
Mil gracias


----------



## DearPrudence

No sé si conoces la música, es como la inglés pero aquí es la palabra:
"joyeux anniversaire"
y la tercera vez, añades el nombre 
y repites una última vez "joyeux anniversaire"et voilà, le tour est joué.


----------



## EmmaPeel

También, puedes añadir, "mes/nos voeux les plus sincères" en vez de "joyeux anniversaire" la secunda repeticion.


----------



## Ani85

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Alguien sabe como es la letra del feliz cumpleaños en Frances??? 

Gracias...


----------



## la reine victoria

Ani85 said:
			
		

> Alguien sabe como es la letra del feliz cumpleaños en Frances??? Si lo saben en portugues tb buenisimo!!
> 
> Gracias...


 


Welcome to WR forums Ani85,

It is "joyeux anniversaire".





LRV


----------



## Miranda V.

Ani85 said:
			
		

> Thanks!! And do you now how the song is?



"Joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire Ani, joyeux anniversaire!"


----------



## Aire_Azul

¡Hola !​ 
Y aquí, tienes un enlace con otra letra y su melodía.
Lo uso a veces para desear un feliz cumpleaños a mis amigos y familiares. Unos lo notarán desusado, divertido, quizás, pero o por nostalgia, o para olvidarme del “happy birthday” que no es raro oír aquí, éste me suena mucho mejor.

Bueno, quizás seré un poco cursi... 

*Un abrazo.*​ 
*Josiane Aire ~ ~ Azul*​


----------



## mtr

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
Hola a todos. Cuál es la canción de cumpleaños que se utiliza más frecuentemente en Francia?? En un libro de enseñanza de francés encontré esta canción: 

Bon anniversaire
Nos voeux les plus sincères
Que ces quelques fleurs
Vous apportent le bonheur
Que la vie entière
Vous soit douce et légère
Et que l’an fini
Nous soyons tous réunis
Pour chanter en choeur
Bon anniversaire​ 
Pero también encontré que se emplea la canción de cumpleaños estilo americano.
Mi pregunta, repito, es entonces la siguiente: Cuál es la más empleada? Dónde podré encontrar estás canciones cantadas, para saber cómo es la música y el ritmo??​ 

Desde ya muchas gracias. ​


----------



## mickaël

Hola

La canción de cumpleaños más empleada es la de estilo américano, _Happy birthday _; _Joyeux anniversaire_ en francés. El ritmo es más o menos igual.
Busca en lycos _Joyeux Anniversaire_ y pulsa MP3 para ver si no la encuentras con las palabras.
Otra, casi ya no se oye.

Saludos


----------



## mtr

Muchas gracias Mickaël, sobre todo por la respuesta tan rápida. No quiero parecer molesta con mis "remarques", pero en español el superlativo no lleva artículo: "la canción de cumpleaños más empleada". Disculpame de vuelta, pero creo que las correcciones constituyen una buena forma de aprender, eso es todo. Au revoir et merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## mickaël

No te preocupes, te lo agradezco. No dudes en corregirme. 
En cambio, esta vez ya lo sabía sin embargo  

Saludos, y gracias otra vez


----------



## Gévy

Hola mtr,

Tengo algunos añitos más que Mickaël (ji, ji, ji...) y a mí me cantaban la versión de Bon anniversaire, mes voeux les plus sincères... que era el tradicional, hasta que el Happy Brithday se impusiera...

Así que ya va marcando generaciones una simple canción de cumpleaños.

Un beso, 

Gévy


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Parece que en España tenemos el mismo fenómeno con el "Cumpleaños feliz, cumpleaños feliz.." y el "Feliz, feliz en tu día...", que se oye tan poco que desgraciadamente no les puedo dar la letra  .

¿La sabe alguien?
Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Gévy

Hola Martine,


Wikipedia respomde a tus deseos. ¡Va por ti !

El _*Feliz, feliz en tu día*_ es una canción de cumpleaños, en modo mayor y compás de tres cuartos, que se canta tradicionalmente en los países occidentales el día del cumpleaños de una persona. Fue compuesta por Emilio Aragón padre, más conocido por Miliki, y se ha convertido en la alternativa hispana al "happy birthday" anglosajón.
Feliz, feliz en tu día,
amiguito/a que Dios te bendiga,
que reine la paz en tu vida
y que cumplas muchos más.
Obtenido de "http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Feliz%2C_feliz_en_tu_d%C3%ADa"


----------



## Gévy

Et pour mtr, cette page amusante de revendication pour le bon anniversaire traditionnel, avec la musique !

http://www.cpod.com/monoweb/alquier/annivers.htm

Bisous.

Gévy


----------



## mtr

Cintia&Martine: Ici, à Buenos Aires, Argentine, on chante aussi une version plus amusante de "Feliz, feliz en tu día":

"Feliz, feliz en tu día
 ojalá que te pise un tranvía,
 que comas bananas podridas, 
 y que cumplas muchos más."


Au revoir


----------



## Iruca

Nosotros de pequeños también cantábamos:

Cumpleaños fatal, 
Cumpleaños fatal, 
que lo pases muy mal,
que te pille un tranvía, 
que te pise un gorila 
y que no cumplas más.

¡Nos encantaba! Aunque ya casi no se use, en mi casa se suelen cantar las dos "Cumpleaños feliz" y "Feliz, feliz en tu día" e incluso "Porque es un chico excelente, porque es un chico excelente, porque es un chico excelenteeeee y siempre lo seráaa!"


----------



## andrea-b

Agrego la versión:
'Que los cumplas feliz, que los cumplas feliz...' con la misma música que el 'cumpleaños feliz...'. 
Personalmente, me gustaba la versión de Miliki, porque al menos cambiaba de letra! 
Saludos,
andrea


----------



## JOSE FERNANDEZ ORTIZ

Y tambien podrias hacerlo para cuando una persona celebra su santo
diciendo al final
Feliz, feliz en tu dia
amiguito que dios te bendiga
que reine la paz en tu dia
y que seas muy feliz

Ciao


----------



## mtr

Me retracto sobre lo que escribí anteriormente, pues la canción termina de la siguiente manera:

feliz, feliz en tu día
ojalá que te pise un tranvía
que comas bananas podridas
y que sufras mucho más 

Aquí en Argentina (aclaro: Buenos Aires) tenemos también una canción bastante similar a la que mencionó Iruca:

"porque es un gran compañero, porque es un gran compañero, porque es un gran compañeroooo, y nadie lo puede negar."


----------



## tmtz

un poco tarde, pero bueno, aquí en México se cantan las Mañanitas, que es la canción de cumpleaños, se pueden  cantar en muchos estilos, pero general mente la tonada es la misma .
Por lo general sólo se cantan la primera estrofa.
te pongo la letra y el link para que veas la versión completa:
_Estas son las mañanitas que cantaba el rey David_ _Hoy por ser día de tu santo (aquí se puede cambiar día de tu santo" por "tu cumpleaños"), te las cantamos a ti._ _Despierta mi bien despierta_ _Mira que ya amaneció_ _Ya los pajarillos cantan_ _La luna ya se metió._ _¡Qué linda está la mañana en que vengo a saludarte_ _Venimos todos con gusto y placer a felicitarte!_ _El día en que tú naciste, nacieron todas las flores_ _Y En la pila del bautismo cantaron los ruiseñores._ _Ya viene amaneciendo ya la luz del día nos dio._ _Levántate de mañana, mira que ya amaneció._ Obtenido de "http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Las_ma%C3%B1anitas"


----------



## ChocolatHada

Miranda V. said:


> "Joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire, joyeux anniversaire Ani, joyeux anniversaire!"



Hola, retomo este hilo porque no puedo imaginarme cómo en la tercera frase comprimen la letra en francés para que entre en el ritmo.
Pienso dos posibilidades (difícil de expresarlas con palabras escritas, pero lo intentaré):
1. decir muy muy rápido "joyeux anniversaire" (como para que entre en el mismo tiempo en el que entra "happy birthday") y luego lentamente decir el nombre del agasajado (en el mismo lugar en el que iría el nombre en la versión en inglés)
o
2. decir prácticamente igual que antes en los versos anteriores "joyeux anniversaire" y agregar en el final, más rápido, el nombre del cumpleañero.

Por supuesto, si alguien encuentra una versión online con un nombre cualquiera incorporado, lo agradeceré!
Saludos!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

En los dos idiomas (francés y español) decimos Joyeux anniversaire / Cumpleaños feliz => 6 sílabas ; en inglés dicen: _Happy birthday_ _to you_ => 6 sílabas .
En francés lo repetimos 3 veces y después decimos el nombre pero es cuando "cae" la voz, y no se dice a una velocidad especial, antes de volver à _joyeux anniversaire_ con la voz que asciende.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ChocolatHada

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> En los dos idiomas (francés y español) decimos Joyeux anniversaire / Cumpleaños feliz => 6 sílabas ; en inglés dicen: _Happy birthday_ _to you_ => 6 sílabas .
> En francés lo repetimos 3 veces y después decimos el nombre pero es cuando "cae" la voz, y no se dice a una velocidad especial, antes de volver à _joyeux anniversaire_ con la voz que asciende.
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego



Muchas gracias! Creo haber entendido!
Mi problema era que en la versión que se canta en Argentina, se dice "Que los cumplas feliz", en vez de "Cumpleaños feliz", entonces en la tercera vez se le saca el "feliz" y queda "Que los cumplas" (4 sílabas) para dejar espacio al nombre (que queda perfectamente acomodado si es de 3 sílabas). Por eso yo había asumido que en inglés era igual y en la tercera vez se le sacaba el "to you"... ahora veo que no.... y supongo que en el "Cumpleaños feliz" de España tampoco...
Gracias.


----------

